# Whining noise



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Getting a slight whining noises recently kind of sounds like loud tyre noise but wasn't there before.. Likely to be a wheel bearing or something worse?

Cheers


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Where is it coming from? You certain it's not coming from the passenger seat when occupied? Mine does similar and gets louder the faster you go...

Seriously though - where is it coming from and does speed affect it?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is the Mrs sitting next to you when this happens?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry, just seen GTR mart beat me to it....


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol it's not as bad as the misses 

The noise does increase with speed and most noticeable cruising at about 60mph


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

My bell housing started to whine as play built up at around 34k miles (in addition to making the standard 'dinner plate' rattle!), replacement with a Litchfield unit sorted that.

Front wheel bearings cause a repeating vibration through the steering wheel, audibly more of a low rumble than whine - I had both fronts replaced earlier this year.

Protegimus


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

The gearbox in these whines, best to get it checked out though for peice of mind


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like you could have a wheel bearing on the way out! Front left seems to be the common one to fail!


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

shaunyboy said:


> The gearbox in these whines, best to get it checked out though for peice of mind


im sure its not 1 of the normal noises these car make

its booked into litchfield for next thursday for downpipes mate have them check it out then


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Protegimus said:


> My bell housing started to whine as play built up at around 34k miles (in addition to making the standard 'dinner plate' rattle!), replacement with a Litchfield unit sorted that.
> 
> Front wheel bearings cause a repeating vibration through the steering wheel, audibly more of a low rumble than whine - I had both fronts replaced earlier this year.
> 
> Protegimus


it has a litchfield bell housing but has been in 2 years and is starting to get alittle noisy now, would be handy if it was bellhousing as doing downpipes next week so could replace then


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

FullThrottle said:


> Sounds like you could have a wheel bearing on the way out! Front left seems to be the common one to fail!


Hopefully something simple like this 

anyone know if theres a way to tell if its the diff whining? and what sort of cost to replace if it is


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

What tyres do you have on? I have the Bridgestone RFs on mine and they started making a whining noise when I was cruising along the M1 recently. Thought something was wrong with the car but diagnostics showed nothing and it turned out to be the tyres had a very slight deformation along the edge causing them to whine


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the potenza run flats what where the cause of the noise from them mate? Worn Inners?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> im sure its not 1 of the normal noises these car make
> 
> its booked into litchfield for next thursday for downpipes mate have them check it out then



I'm fairly confident that once your downpipes are fitted - all your little squeaks, whines and rattles will dissapear  :chuckle:


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sure it will.. It will have no boxes in atall then lol.. 

But hopefully not box or diff didn't plan on dropping the engine/box out yet


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I have the potenza run flats what where the cause of the noise from them mate? Worn Inners?


Strangely enough the tyres developed a slight bulge on the inner edge which was generating the noise. Tracking was checked and absolutely fine. Had exactly the same issue on my previous Subaru which was also on Bridgestones


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Will see if I can see anything they do need replacing


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I had bridgestone fronts on my S5 - was convinced I had a wheel bearing on the way out, even took it back to the garage three times I was so sure. They told me it was they tyres I didn't believe them. 

fitted some new tyres, noise went away...


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Booked it in for new fronts tomorrow as need doing anyway so fingers crossed it sorts it out


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Turned out to be both front wheel bearings


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Turned out to be both front wheel bearings


You must drive her hard 

Glad you got to the bottom of it.


----------

